# Type of cast



## GC (Jan 13, 2003)

I have been reading about the different types of cast. I guess I have been using the over the head and into the water most of the time cast. what cast would you recommend to learn first. I am casting with a spinning set-up from a flat beach. I am looking for distance.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

The "Brighton" cast is the place to start.

This is where the "Extreme Casting Clinic" starts. Hopefully you will be able to join us at this year's "Extreme Casting Clinic"!

LongRanger, Led or Peter should be able to give you a proper description of the cast.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Longcaster,

Do you have a tentative time frame for
the casting clinic?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Come on Longcaster, you can give a description of the Brighton cast. You are a pro at throwing a sinker a longggggg wayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! How is longranger doing? I have not seen him post for awhile. He must still be fishing!!!!! pelican man. P.S. Hey longcaster; Do you have an extra Abu screamer to sell?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "ShoreBird",
"LongRanger" is the one who actually schedules the "Extreme Casting Clinic". I'm sure that he will jump in shortly and fill you in on his thoughts on the upcoming event.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Larry",

How are things?

LoneRanger, myself and other "Extreme Casting Clinic" participants went to the Fishing Tackle Show in Timonium, Maryland last weekend. He is still nursing his arm so that he can compete this year at his best. We plan on practicing in February, weather permitting!

I might have an unconverted XLT III if you are interested. (This is not the ULTRA MAG)


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey longcaster, Can you e-mail me with some specifics about your XLT III? Are the Ultra Mag's for the professionals? I am still in the beginner stage. If I could just throw straight I would be doing alot better. Hey longcaster; I got a good picture of you walking in the field off to the left @ Crisfield; looking for your sinker!!!!! I gotta learn to throw straight in order to beat Ralph!!!!!!!!! Thanks,Larry


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

hey pelicanman, as sean paul, the legendary poet once wrote " i dig the energy that your fliggin at me..." but the man to beat in our division is earl johanson. i certain the instructors at the "ECC" will straighten out that cast. 
more seriously i have followed a few post and it souonds like you are having a blast fishing. congratulations on your new beach vehicle "the bus".


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Ralph, I cannot say that I am interested in beating the Earl that you mentioned. As you continue to get better @ casting; hopefully I can keep up with you. I have been enjoying learning how to cast further. Also, my homeschooling is going pretty good. I had alot of fun just unhooking my wife's drum and striper and rebaiting. A quick note about casting further; The FISH that my wife caught; WERE NOT OUT VERY FAR!!!!! I did use My 12" Tica; but it had an 8oz. sinker on it & a big piece of bait. The suburban is a big vehicle. It really rides in the sand nice & my wife loves to drive it also; on the beach! The kids loved the Ocracoke ferry ride. see ya, pelican man.


----------

